# Wetten das hast du nicht gewusst ?



## Tokko (20 März 2009)

• Wenn Du 8 Jahre, 7 Monate und 6 Tage schreien würdest, hättest Du genug Energie produziert um eine Tasse Kaffee zu erwärmen.
(Ob sich das lohnt?)

• Wenn Du 6 Jahre und 9 Monate furzt, hast Du genug Gas für eine Atombombe.
(Das sieht schon besser aus)

• Der Orgasmus eines Schweines dauert 30 Minuten.
(In meinem nächsten Leben wäre ich gerne ein Schwein)

• Wenn Du Deinen Kopf gegen eine Wand schlägst, verbrauchst du 150 Kalorien.
(Ich muss immer noch an das Schwein denken)

• Eine Kakerlake kann 9 Tage ohne Kopf überleben, bevor sie verhungert.

• Einige Löwen paaren sich bis zu 50 mal am Tag.
(Ich wäre trotzdem lieber ein Schwein - Qualität über Quantität)

• Schmetterlinge lecken an Ihren eigenen Füßen.
(Das musste mal gesagt werden)

• Elefanten sind die einzigen Tiere die nicht springen können.
(Ist glaube ich auch besser so)

• Der Urin einer Katze phosphoriziert im dunklen.
(Wen bezahlt man eigentlich um so etwas zu erforschen?)

• Das Auge eines Straußes ist größer als sein Gehirn.
(Ich kenne Menschen, bei denen ist das nicht anders)

• Seesterne haben kein Gehirn.
(Auch solche Typen kenne ich)

• Polarbären sind Linkshänder.
(Na und??)

• Menschen und Delphine sind die einzigen Lebewesen die wegen der Freude Sex haben.
(Hej! Was ist mit dem Schwein??!!?)


Wusstest du weiterhin ...

- dass es unmöglich ist deinen eigenen Ellbogen zu lecken?

- dass wenn du zu fest niest, dass du dir eine Rippe brechen kannst?

- und wenn du versuchst das Niesen zu unterdrücken, dass ein 
Blutgefäss im Kopf oder Hals reißen könnte und du sterben würdest?

- und wenn du versuchst, während des Niesens die Augen offen zu halten, dass sie heraus gedrückt werden können?

- dass es für Schweine körperlich unmöglich ist in den Himmel hinauf zu sehen?

- dass 50% der Weltbevölkerung nie ein Telefonanruf gemacht oder erhalten haben?

- dass Ratten und Pferde sich nicht übergeben können?

- dass das Tragen eines Kopfhörers von nur einer Stunde die Anzahl Bakterien in deinem Ohr um 700% erhöhen?

- dass das Feuerzeug vor dem Streichholz erfunden wurde?

- dass das Quaken der Ente kein Echo erzeugt und niemand weiß warum?

- dass weltweit 23% aller Photokopiererschäden von Leuten erzeugt werden, die darauf sitzen um ihren Hintern zu kopieren?

- dass du in deinem ganzen Leben, während dem Schlafen ungefähr 70 Insekten und 10 Spinnen essen wirst?
(Mmmm!)

- dass Urin unter Schwarzlicht leuchtet?

- dass genau wie Fingerabdrücke, Zungenabdrücke einmalig sind?

- dass über 75% aller Menschen, die dies hier lesen, versuchen werden, ihren Ellbogen zu lecken?

Viel Spaß beim lecken


----------



## Buterfly (20 März 2009)

da hab ich doch auch noch ein paar Fakten 

Von allen Restaurant-Neueröffnungen machen 90 Prozent im ersten Jahr Bankrott. Von denen, die nicht im ersten Jahr Bankrott machen, machen 90 Prozent im zweiten Jahr Bankrott.

Der Einzelhandelverkauf von Softdrinks 2001 in Amerika betrug mehr als 60 Milliarden Dollar.

Jeden Tag wird in der amerikanischen Wirtschaft so viel Papier verbraucht, dass man die Erde damit mehr als 20 Mal umwickeln könnte.

Laut einer Studie 1991 wissen 49 Prozent der Amerikaner nicht, dass Weißbrot aus Weizen besteht.

Die Chance, dass man sich infiziert während eines Krankenhausaufenthaltes ist 1 zu 15.

Jedes Jahr verletzen sich 8800 Menschen mit einem Zahnstocher.

Die USA produzieren 19 Prozent des weltweiten Mülls.

Man darf in North Carolina nicht mit einem Elefanten die Baumwollfelder pflügen.

Die mumifizierte Hand eines Notars, der Dokumentenbetrug betrieben hatte, wird im Rathaus von Münster ausgestellt. Es dient seit 400 Jahren als Warnung für andere Notare.

In Utah haben Vögel auf allen Highways Vorfahrt.

Im Staate Queensland, Australien, ist es immer noch ein niedergeschriebenes Gesetz, dass alle Pubs und Bars draußen ein Geländer haben müssen, an dem die Pferde befestigt werden können.


----------



## SaTaNlage (30 März 2009)

rofl1rofl1rofl1

Zu geil! Das kannte ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## Krigo (31 März 2009)

Sehr geile Sachen dabei lol7


----------



## Brumpel (1 Apr. 2009)

Vielen Dank !
Das sind ja suuuper Fakten ! lol5
Habt ihr noch mehr davon ....? Bitte, bitte mehr.... rofl3


----------



## Alea (12 Apr. 2009)

das ist einfach klasse , danke euch beiden dafür


----------



## Vagelinho (13 Apr. 2009)

*Ellenbogen lecken!!!! Vorsicht!!!*

Hallo,

einige der sog. Fakten stimmen nicht ganz. Ja ja ich weiß, ich bin ein Klugscheißer ))

Aber Fakt ist, dass ich einen Arbeitskollegen habe der sehrwohl seinen Ellenbogen lutschen kann!!!!!!! Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!!



Gruß


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Apr. 2009)

Wenn man beim Niesen die Augen offen hält, können die nicht rausfliegen. Das kam bei Mythsbusters oder wie das heißt  

Wusstet ihr, dass der Sex bei Schnecken 180 Minuten dauert?


----------



## astrosfan (13 Apr. 2009)

1. Eine menschliche Zelle enthält 75 MB an genetischer Information 
2. Ein Spermium 37,5 MB. 
3. In 1 Milliliter sind 100 Millionen Spermien. 

Im Schnitt kommen bei einer Ejakulation 2.25 ml in 5 Sekunden raus. 

Mit einfacher Mathematik kann man die *Bandbreite eines Penis* berechnen:
(37,5MB x 100M x 2,25)/5 = (37.500.000 byte/spermium x 100.000.000 spermien/ml x 2,25 ml) / 5 sekunden = 1.687.500.000.000.000 byte/sek = 
*1.687,5 TB/s *

*DoS-Attacke*


----------



## Tokko (15 Apr. 2009)

astrosfan schrieb:


> *
> 
> *
> *DoS-Attacke*





Ab heute nenne ich mein bestes Stück nur noch Hack Tool.lol5


----------



## Alea (18 Apr. 2009)

oh mein Gott, genau das hat die Männerwelt gebraucht.:thumbup:


----------



## Alea (18 Apr. 2009)

Vagelinho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einige der sog. Fakten stimmen nicht ganz. Ja ja ich weiß, ich bin ein Klugscheißer ))
> 
> ...




Ne das stimmt schon, da war doch auch mal bei dem Stefan Raab jemand gezeigt worden der das konnte. Als hast du dich nicht geoutet.


----------



## flr21 (4 Mai 2010)

vielen Dank für den Beitrag.


----------

